# passing parameters to PowerPivot data source query using VBA



## AnanthKrishna (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to VBA coding, can some please help on how to pass parameters to PowerPivot data source query using VBA.


----------



## AnanthKrishna (Feb 10, 2015)

AnanthKrishna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to VBA coding, can some please help on how to pass parameters to PowerPivot data source query using VBA.



Guys I went through a lot of search in internet and found the below link was so helpful to learn how to pass parameters to PowerPivot data source query using VBA.


Dynamically Passing Parameters to a SQL Stored Procedure from PowerPivot Using VBA | Business Intelligence Insight


----------



## scottsen (Feb 10, 2015)

totally curious about your use case here?


----------

